# ZNA Clone by Wotofo A-Mod Review



## Alex (10/9/14)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/14)

I ordered me one. Will be here in two weeks. They say its the best zna clone!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (10/9/14)

Hope you don't get one of these

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/new-members-forum/597295-zna-clone-wotofo-mod-review.html


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/14)

Dude i really hope my one is perfect. All the reviews i read and watch said this unit is a awesome clone in some why better then the authentic one. 

Lets see. Ill give a review as soon as i get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (10/9/14)

I hope so for you. Where did you buy it? And $?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Noddy said:


> Hope you don't get one of these
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/new-members-forum/597295-zna-clone-wotofo-mod-review.html


 
Whoops! 

Actually I have to say something about the video review... the chap was saying it was good that the cloner didn't put ZNA etc on the item and that's a step in the right direction... or words to that effect... what is should have said was why don't just design their own mod and stop copying other peoples intellectual property!

While I appreciate not everyone can afford genuine articles I have an inherent dislike for clones of any nature... it's stealing plain and simple.


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/14)

E-bay. $96 including the 18650 tube.


----------



## Alex (10/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Dude i really hope my one is perfect. All the reviews i read and watch said this unit is a awesome clone in some why better then the authentic one.
> 
> Lets see. Ill give a review as soon as i get it.


 
Well the guy in that ecf thread may be a zna employee  just saying...


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/14)

@Rob Fisher so you don't buy clones?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher so you don't buy clones?


 
Not if I can avoid it no... if I can get the original I do... most of my stuff is original now... REO's, Cyclones, Odin, Kangetech and Aspire products.

I do have some clones because I couldn't buy originals at the time like the Magma, Atomic and Plume Veil... but it's very likely I will get rid of all of them in time.


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/14)

I also have authentic mods and dripper but also a lot of clones. 


If all the mods and drippers i buy had to be authentic i think i would have sold my car by now. 

The authentic are why to pricey and thats why 90% of the vapers buy clones.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I also have authentic mods and dripper but also a lot of clones.
> 
> If all the mods and drippers i buy had to be authentic i think i would have sold my car by now.
> 
> The authentic are why to pricey and thats why 90% of the vapers buy clones.


 
No argument there... I certainly understand why there are clones... but I don't have to like the idea. I think it's stealing and a bad thing... it's going to be around with us forever I guess and it certainly gives people the option to try different products etc... 

There is no black and white on this issue and some patents etc go too far but in the simple case of vaping products these clones and copies I feel is just wrong.


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/14)

I do agree 100% with you. I will hate it to bits if i make a mod or dripper and china clones it for half the price. 

The reality is it will happen and thats the world we live in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (10/9/14)

Check out Zen's response to the ZNA clones. For someone who's just had his design ripped off he seems way too chilled, makes me wonder if these are really his thoughts or a PR team at work behind the scenes.

http://houseofhybrids.com/zenesis-2-news/95-clone-sightings-are-real-this-is-not-a-drill

_Clone sightings are real... this is not a drill!_

_So the Chi-NA clone is finally in the states, at least a sample of one has landed. I am very pleased they used Z2 threading and they maintained the same tube length. It is as close to a 1-1 clone as they can probably manage at the price point._

_IF they are using the "dna clone" board that is in the CHANA it is important that people who are considering this purchase understand that the device will have NO battery condition monitoring or any of the safety features associated with the battery monitoring circuit. It does have a battery level meter... this is not the same thing as condition monitoring._

_I am looking forward to the many number of people that will now get to experience the Z2 system at china prices. People entering the system from this direction will be able to add accessories from the existing Z2 lineup to personalize their Chi-NA, and if they decide to continue on and purchase an Authentic ZNA, the purchase of the accessories will not be a wasted effort. They will slide right onto the real device._

_I will be contacting the manufacturer to see what we can do about getting access to these for certification as a factory authorized edition.
We live in a global economy. We have to embrace change. For those of you that feel they have stolen my design, it is true... they have... but the important thing about being in this industry is that devices like this save lives by helping people free themselves of their dependency on cigarettes and combustible tobacco._

_If you are concerned about the effect this will have on my business and the livelihoods of my employees, please encourage the purchasers of the Chi-NA to accessorize with genuine ZenKote parts. I do ask that you NOT alienate people that make the choice to own a Chi-NA.
It took them 8 months to knock this one off... that's a long time in this industry, but we all knew it would happen. I am not going to file lawsuits against the resellers as others have done. I am not going to threaten the manufacturer in any way. If the American public wants to buy a knock-off of my design then they are going to buy it, no matter what I do. This is the world we live in, and I intend to embrace change._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (10/9/14)

drew said:


> Check out Zen's response to the ZNA clones. For someone who's just had his design ripped off he seems way too chilled, makes me wonder if these are really his thoughts or a PR team at work behind the scenes.
> 
> http://houseofhybrids.com/zenesis-2-news/95-clone-sightings-are-real-this-is-not-a-drill
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I'm impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

